
Show HN: Header only C++17 template library: PEG parser and AST builder - MichaelMoser123
https://github.com/MoserMichael/cppcombinator
======
MichaelMoser123
Please check out my side project, it's a library for building PEG parsers
(top-down parser) that build an in-memory parse tree, Each template
instantiation stands for a grammar rule, and translates directly into a node
in the parse tree. In this respect this project differs from PEGTL. The
project taught me a lot about C++ metaprogramming.

BTW: I am also looking for a job right now. I do C++, Golang, Python and Java
on Linux. Looking for remote job as contractor or full time (on-site in
Israel). I have worked with kubernetes, storage, networking, security.

Contact info is in my profile. Please consider my application.

